# a2 headliner question



## jettaway91 (Dec 14, 2000)

i picked up new fabric the other day, after taking down the old material i noticed that there are a couple cracks (not surprised). This was gonna be a DIY project, but after reading up it seems as though people are recommending a shop do this. 
So my question... will the cracks around the sunroof crank stop a shop from working on this? It is to the point where the clips closest to the windshield are shot. thanks guys. 
PS i also heard that mk3 headliners fit mk2, is this true?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: a2 headliner question (jettaway91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaway91* »_
So my question... will the cracks around the sunroof crank stop a shop from working on this? It is to the point where the clips closest to the windshield are shot. thanks guys. 
PS i also heard that mk3 headliners fit mk2, is this true?

First of all, you can still repair the headliner panel before you recover it. If you have all of the original pieces, you can use a fiberglass repair kit to patch the panel on the "other" side. I had to do this on my GTI, and it worked fine.
Second, I highly doubt that a Mk III headliner will work in a Mk II. The MK II roof is very rectangular, where the Mk III actually tapers toward the rear quite a bit.
Good luck, and let me know if you need some clarification on the repair.
Bryan


----------



## smi2710 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: a2 headliner question ([email protected])*

i have repaired A2 headliners before where the whole front corner(pass.) was broke off it had cracked at the sunroof crank and the side of the roof near the door all i did was duct tape the back of it and proceeded to recover it held up fine no problems do it your self and save the money


----------



## jettaway91 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: a2 headliner question ([email protected])*

I wonder if the fiberglass repair kit is anything like fixing dings on my surfboard (also a fiberglass resin compound). Also would you recommend a shop doing the covering or do you think the 3m Super 77 spray i got will do the trick, thanks for your help!


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: a2 headliner question (jettaway91)*

Super 77 is crap! If you must use 3M spray, use the Super 90. It is a proper contact cement, not a light weight, childs glue in a can.

Al


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: a2 headliner question (Al Canuck)*

oh yeah super 90 works well.... sometimes... too well...lol


----------



## Watertight (May 21, 2002)

*Re: a2 headliner question (ATS)*

i used duct tape, it was more flexible for when i put it all back in. I dont want to knock the 3M stuff, but i got 2 cans of actual headliner spray glue from Autozone, and mine came out awesome, ill see if i can get a pic tommorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaway91 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: a2 headliner question (Watertight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Watertight* »_i used duct tape, it was more flexible for when i put it all back in. I dont want to knock the 3M stuff, but i got 2 cans of actual headliner spray glue from Autozone, and mine came out awesome, ill see if i can get a pic tommorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you used duct tape on the cracks prior to taking out the liner? would love to see pics too, thanks!


----------



## Watertight (May 21, 2002)

*Re: a2 headliner question (jettaway91)*

















HAHA, no sorry, i used the duct tape when i got it out. I followed the instructions from one of the archived threads. I used simple green, and washed the old GOO off with water. Its almost immpossible to get the styrofoam backing out without breaking it, take yer time getting it out and plan on getting the old glue all over the inside of the car, it makes a mess.


----------



## hellonewjersey (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: a2 headliner question (Watertight)*

NICE........


----------



## jettaway91 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: a2 headliner question (Watertight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Watertight* »_plan on getting the old glue all over the inside of the car, it makes a mess.[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

thanks for the pics, everyday i dont do this means a new day of the old glue falling off, i think i have all the info now, thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: a2 headliner question (jettaway91)*

Here are my pics. Sorry I lost the ones of the fiberglass repair


----------



## pdub72 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: a2 headliner question ([email protected])*

did u use normal material some what like speaker box fabric?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: a2 headliner question (pdub72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdub72* »_did u use normal material some what like speaker box fabric?

No, I ordered a headliner-specific material from an upholstery shop. It is foam-backed. The one I chose happens to be a newer Ford material, but it is very similar to the woven-mesh look of the original headliner, rather than the standard-issue stuff you find at the auto parts stores or fabric stores.


----------



## jettaway91 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: a2 headliner question ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No, I ordered a headliner-specific material from an upholstery shop. It is foam-backed. The one I chose happens to be a newer Ford material, but it is very similar to the woven-mesh look of the original headliner, rather than the standard-issue stuff you find at the auto parts stores or fabric stores.

What kind of adhesive did you go with??


----------



## Watertight (May 21, 2002)

*Re: a2 headliner question (jettaway91)*









I got it at Autozone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
youll need 2 cans!


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: a2 headliner question (Watertight)*

Just a couple pointers on the headliner topic:
1) When cleaning the board, use sand paper to get it cleaned off, and
then wipe it down with a small amount of paint thinnner, to assure the old glue is all removed. 
2) When sanding, don't go too fast, as this can reset the glue on the 
board, and plug your sand paper up.
3)When you remove the headliner from the car, fold both seats flat,
and then remove it out the passenger door. This is how the factory intended.
4) The fabric that you want is called Nyfoam. It is a foam backed 
nylon, and si available in LOTS of colours, from an trim shop.
Al


----------



## pdub72 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: a2 headliner question (Al Canuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Al Canuck* »_Just a couple pointers on the headliner topic:
1) When cleaning the board, use sand paper to get it cleaned off, and
then wipe it down with a small amount of paint thinnner, to assure the old glue is all removed. 
2) When sanding, don't go too fast, as this can reset the glue on the 
board, and plug your sand paper up.
3)When you remove the headliner from the car, fold both seats flat,
and then remove it out the passenger door. This is how the factory intended.
4) The fabric that you want is called Nyfoam. It is a foam backed 
nylon, and si available in LOTS of colours, from an trim shop.
Al

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks i will start this project headliner tommrow!


----------

